# Relying on Handgun Power? Better Watch This Doctor's Presentation



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thread sparked this, when a member suggested that, with today's ammo, a .380 has plenty of stopping power.
Watch this video and see why a .357 mag. doesn't have the stopping power I want, and the only thing the handgun is for is to get me to some real power.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, don't watch after about 8 minutes 40 seconds if your stomach is not that strong.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Very interesting data.....

thanks for the post!

1895gunner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are very welcome. 
Knowing what to expect when the trigger is pulled is important.

Years ago, I took a class called "Street Survival." If nothing else stuck, two things have always remembered is, 1) continue pumping rounds until the threat is down and not moving, and, 2) keep a bead on the non-moving lump on the ground until the coroner tags the toe.
That was the assumption that the sidearm had been used on the bad guy. Same rules didn't apply after a solid hit from the shotgun. ::clapping::


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way, don't watch after about 8 minutes 40 seconds if your stomach is not that strong.


Loved it..
High-velocity rounds cause hellish blast damage to surrounding bone and tissue, that's why i've never felt bows/crossbows are a serious alternative to firearms, as all the arrow/bolt does is leave a neat little hole which may or may not hit a vital organ, and could never take anybody's head clean off like a big gun could.

As a Brit who knows zilch about guns, my reading is that the advantage of handguns over rifles/shotguns is that you can walk around with them concealed stuck down your belt or wherever. 
I've seen Dirty Harry in action with his .44 Magnum and although it's got fantastic stopping power, my reading is that it's a tad too big to be carried round comfortably concealed, and that its tremendous recoil means its accuracy suffers, so correct me if I'm wrong but if I could have a gun I think I'd go for a .38 revolver, it's not too big and not too small, and I hear volvers are a little less likely to jam than autos?

Incidentally, Bond was issued with a Walther PPK 7.65 mm (0.30"), the armourer said to him-
_"..with a delivery like a brick through a plate-glass window, it takes a Brausch silencer with very little reduction in muzzle velocity...the American CIA swear by them"_
That film (Dr. No) was made in the mid-1960's of course, so views on weapon types may have changed by now?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Walther PPK in 7.65 mm, aka .32 ACP or WidowMaker.
Leroy Brown had a 32 gun, in his pocket for fun, and a razor in his shoe.....Jim Croce, not a total quote


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Handguns are relatively low powered, with the possible exceptions of 44 magnum and bigger.
If I knew I was going to be in a gunfight, I would want a rifle, preferably 30 caliber or bigger. However, I can not walk around outside my own property carrying a rifle, so I'm limited to handguns when I go to town. I like big bores - a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special in my front pocket feels comforting. A Colt 45 automatic in my waistband under my untucked shirt, sometimes.
In small bores, the only thing I consider is 357 magnum for self defense against an armed human. I sometimes carry a 357 snubnose as a back up to the 44. It's faster to pull another gun than to reload the one in your hand.
I've been in a few gunfights, armed with a rifle. I fervently hope I'm never in another one.
"Anyone who has ever survived a gunfight has ever wished for a smaller gun or less ammo." Clint Smith


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you watch the video? Did you see the part about the .357 mag?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did you watch the video? Did you see the part about the .357 mag?


Not after I saw a 34+ minute run time.
I did say that a rifle is the best thing to have in a gunfight, handguns are poor performers, and the smallest I would want to go is 357 magnum. A full house 357 magnum load out of a 6" barrel revolver will kill a deer if the appropriate bullet is used.
i'm not trying to argue here, that is not my intent.
Bottom line - shoot a bad guy center body mass with a Winchester 30-30 and the immediate problem is solved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Definitely, center mass with that rifle and the only lingering problem is the cleanup. :-D

Not trying to argue, either. I have a .357 magnum, as well, but the video will show why it is not what you and I thought it was. It is still a handgun.

It's hard to comment on a video not watched, and it is harder for me to try and summarize such a very informative video. I guess the best way is to say, regardless of handgun caliber, the target dies from bleed-out, if he dies. With a rifle, it is death by blow-out. :shock:
Good cavitation from a high powered weapon is a bugger!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm kind of stuck with handguns for concealled protection. For some reason the government no longer thinks it's appropriate for me to walk around with hand grenades.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of stuck with handguns for concealled protection. For some reason the government no longer thinks it's appropriate for me to walk around with hand grenades.


Yeah, well, when you elect me president, I promise I will.....

The heck am I thinking?!?! The global elite would have me suicided as soon as I even seriously thought of running for anything more than dog catcher. Can't allow crazy constitutionalists running for office, you know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

blaze said:


> If I'm right, he said a 9mm had no more impact than a 10# weight droped from 6'?? let him pt on a BP vest then get shot by a 9mm then say that.Really , the only thing I got from that was , 45 acp with black talons & shot placement shot placement shot placement.


Listen to what he said again, and understand the physics of it.

Personally, I don't want to get shot by a pellet pistol, but that isn't the point.

On a funny note, a former associate found the best time to play with his .357 and his vest was after several beers. The bullet was stopped, but the bruising and pain continued on well after he sobered up.
He wasn't too bright, but he was fun to watch. That was many years ago. I wonder if he is still alive.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I live in the Jacksonvile, Florida area (out in the countryside, actually) and a couple years ago there was a report of two shoplifters at a local mall. Police responded, one guy gave up, the other ran. Cop chased bad guy, bad guy stops, turns to face the officer, and begins firing a 45 ACP. Cop draws, returns fire. They ended up intertwined in the ditch, both firing away. Cop prevails, kills bad guy, but not before being struck multiple times (i forget how many, the number 7 seems to stick in my mind) in the face, arms, legs, body. He spent months recovering, and is now back on job.
Handgun power is blown all out of proportion by TV and Hollywood. They ARE better than a sharp stick, though.
Shot placement? That is all a matter of luck.


----------

